# I adopted a gsd from the humane society



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I rescued Sammy from the Flagler Humane Society near St. Augustine, Florida. Initially, I found him on the internet and called about him. The lady I spoke to told me he seemed to have a good, solid temperament and that she saw no signs of fear or submission. With that I made the two hour drive to check him out for myself. He is as she described. So, I brought him home. He has no training so I have some work to do. I think in a couple months I'll have someone agitate him to see if he'll bite. I sure hope so!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I hope he works out as you want him to. Thank you for rescuing him.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

you're stuck now!! even if he's not "everything" (and what dog is?), he's glad you rescued him-plus he's a pretty boy let us know how he gets along!


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you ladies! I adopted him because 1) he needed a home and 2) my other gsd needed a companion. If he has the ability to bite on command it's just a wonderful bonus and, if he doesn't, no problem.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I commend you for your efforts in trying to adopt a dog and give it a good working home (or not). Doesn't matter. As Anne mentioned, he, I'm sure, is glad to have a new home and a new companion. I thank you for that. I hope it works well for the dog and yourself.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Good on you Patrick. If you want me to take a look at him for an assessment you know where I am.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Howard. It would be great to drive down and hang with you again and what kinds of crazy dogs you're messing around with these days. :mrgreen:


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice Job Patrick for saving a great looking Dog.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Keith Earle said:


> Nice Job Patrick for saving a great looking Dog.


Thank you. He is a very nice family dog.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice looking young dog. Good for you for giving him a home.
I wouldn't be too quick to get someone else to agitate him.
Check out the Michael Ellis DVD "Playing Tug with Your Dog"
Play ball or tug with him yourself instead.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Thomas!


----------

